# Just took the NREMT (computer portion).



## SC Bird (Dec 27, 2007)

It was a challenging exam.  Cut off at 71 questions.  While I feel confident in my knowledge of the topic....I walked out of that exam second guessing a few of my answers.  

There seemed to be a lot of questions that left me between two "correct" answers...and I just trusted my gut in choosing between the two.

I remembered my ABC's....but there were a few scenarios that I would have liked to spend a little bit more time on (in lecture)...but...I guess I'll just await results now....

-Matt


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 28, 2007)

SC Bird said:


> It was a challenging exam.  Cut off at 71 questions.  While I feel confident in my knowledge of the topic....I walked out of that exam second guessing a few of my answers.
> 
> There seemed to be a lot of questions that left me between two "correct" answers...and I just trusted my gut in choosing between the two.
> 
> ...



GOOD LUCK! I AM SURE YOU WILL PASS!!!


----------



## SC Bird (Dec 28, 2007)

I was thinking last night that with the format of the adaptive exam, in theory it should be hard for everybody.  I don't like the wait...

-Matt


----------



## SC Bird (Dec 28, 2007)

I PASSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

-Matt


----------



## thowle (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations on passing the NREMT exam.


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations!~!!!


----------



## EMTryan (Dec 29, 2007)

It feels good doesn't it...congratulations!!B)


----------

